# What kind of goose



## bchunter (Jan 29, 2004)

I've seen a goose here 3 times now it's with all canada's it's pure white the size of a canada I first thought elbino but it's got black feet and a black beak it looks idendical to a canada only white some kind of cross mabey :huh:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

swan? :wink:

mark


----------



## zdosch (Aug 31, 2003)

Dogdigger....i think you hit that one on the nose! LOL


----------



## bchunter (Jan 29, 2004)

nope not a swan


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

it could be some kind of albino or it could even be a mixed bird of some kind....who knows?


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Try to get a picture or something. It would be very interesting to see it because with all of the avid goose hunters on this site, they could probably tell you what it is. :sniper:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

It's probably a tame one that snuck out of the fence somewhere....


----------



## Extrema Hunter (Oct 1, 2004)

Shoot first ask questions later :sniper:


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

shoot it, ID it, hide it :wink:

but i agree it sounds like a swan....

lata, 2d


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*Maybe it's a full albino Canada goose!*

*Here are some pics of partial albino Canada geese!*


















http://www.schmoker.org/BirdPics/Swan_Goose.html


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I would guess it is an albino. A good buddy of mine shot one about 10-13 years ago. He got it mounted. Looks pretty cool.


----------



## eskay (Aug 21, 2004)

I spotted a canada earlier this summer that had an all black head! No white cheek patch. Really looked strange, I've never seen this color variation before.


----------



## Goose Grinder (Oct 22, 2004)

Where i'm from we call the type of goose you described "quill lakes". They are very rare but if you know what you are doing and have the paitience you can kill them. I myself have one on the wall. I have seen them with white patches, white wings. white feet, or like the one my buddy shot last with bronze wing coloration and a whitish body. like i said they are rare but you can probably see 6-10 throughout the year.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

cool pics, I hav video of a piebald honker from earlier this summer. He would have made a nice mount.


----------

